
Run Chaos Experiments Without Risking Your Job - idoco
https://blog.loadmill.com/run-chaos-experiments-without-risking-your-job-2c8a5f4b0bfc
======
tpetry
Introduction talking how important it is to use the live traffic patterns. In
the end uses simple load generation instead of duplicating a fraction of the
live traffic.

~~~
idoco
Hi tpetry. It might have been too subtle, but with Loadmill you can record and
replicate live production traffic using real devices from around the world.

~~~
unn0xi
fucking awesome.

------
weregiraffe
Join the Black Crusade.

